

Tale of Eternity (Pt.2): Private server finances, and first launch - Shenglong
http://shenglong.posterous.com/the-tale-of-eternity-part-2

======
Shenglong
Someone posted a comment but seems to have redacted it. Anyway, I do have
analytics, but not for this period. I didn't realize tracking people would be
a good idea until later. Here's a map overlay... I'll compile more stats and
post them some other time.

<http://i51.tinypic.com/rkycqt.png>

